# Flat Battery



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I am after a little advise.

Came to turn over our lil' precious yesterday as she had been stood for a month on the drive and she was flat, had to call out the A A to boost her.

Is there anything I can use i.e trickle charge to keep her topped up, preferably keeping the battery in her and trickle it from the house still connected. As you can probably tell we are new to all this.

cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi
If you have an alarm system switched on and not running the engine every couple of weeks, that will put a drain onto the battery. 
I have one of those small solar panels that I put on my roof through the Heiki with a cable running to the cigarette lighter (sorry 12v outlet) which, although pretty feeble in our climate, seems to provide a trickle charge to extend the battery life. Otherwise, if it were practical, perhaps leaving a small battery charger connected while parked up.
I do not like the fast boost emergency chargers to be used too often, for I believe they can cause some damage to the battery life.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Can you simply connect the van's hook-up lead to the house electrics?

Most modern vans will keep both vehicle and habitation batteries topped up automatically. You could also run a small radiator in the van with the cupboards open to stop pipes from freezing.

P&L


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

That's how we have ours set up.
Gary


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dave & Jan

I would agree with the posts above, also if you are ever considering having a solar panel fitted. You can get batter master or a regulator which will charge both batteries. Which again will keep both batteries topped up and extend there life.

I have also fitted in some customers motorhomes a ctek charger so when plugged into mains. You have the standard Hab charger looking after the leisure battery and the ctek charger looking after the engine battery.

Hope that helps.

Phil


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Ctek chargers (also called 'battery conditioners') are pretty much the standard kit for classic car and bike owners whose vehicles are not used regularly


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

DJBullman said:


> Came to turn over our lil' precious yesterday as she had been stood for a month on the drive and she was flat, had to call out the A A to boost her.
> 
> Dave & Jan


Given that it was only a "turn over" IMHO it was a waste of AA resources to call them out when there were other alternatives available to you, before and after the event.

1. Leave van on hook up at home. 
2. Start it periodically.
3. Put battery on charge after finding it flat.

etc etc.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Bryandh said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> > Came to turn over our lil' precious yesterday as she had been stood for a month on the drive and she was flat, had to call out the A A to boost her.
> ...


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't know what happened to previous post but will try again.

I thought you paid your money to the AA for just this very reason, agree with first 2 points and hindsight is a wonderful thing, but the third point dosn't always work.

My daughter left her Clio standing for 3 months and the battery was flat so I put it on charge for 3 DAYS, still flat and we duly called out the AA to boost it for us.

I didn't consider that a waste of resources, thats what they are there for.

Keith


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

gudlucker said:


> Don't know what happened to previous post but will try again.
> 
> I thought you paid your money to the AA for just this very reason, agree with first 2 points and hindsight is a wonderful thing, but the third point dosn't always work.
> 
> ...


I disagree, AA, RAC , Green Flag etc are last resorts not first . What were you charging with that did not work after 3 DAYS and what miracle equipment did the AA have with them.
Your daughters Clio was laid up 3 months..... a weekly turn over was surely advisable, did you/she really expect the battery to be 100% ?
I repeat emergency services, vehicle or otherwise, are for emergencies and should not be used for self inflicted lapses. Better to rely on forward planning not "hindsight".
I am fortunate enough to live in an area which although gets cold in winter, seldom freezes, but last week "winterised" my MH exactly as I would do in colder climes, and although my batteries are connected to a trickle charger, I turn the engine over and move the vehicle a few feet each week to ease pressure on tyres, brakes etc.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just switched from AA to ADAC. AA £114 for wife and me, single car in UK. ADAC 79euro for every car I might register in my name (inc. MH upto 8mtrs and 7.5 tonnes) for ANYONE driving them throughout EU.

Maybe we do use them to trivially in this country, either that or they are ripping us off.

Ironically I think the AA answers for ADAC in UK.

Dick


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Both of my m/bikes are connected to Optimate battery chargers permanently to maintain the batteries as they both have alarms and Tracker fitted. 

Whilst the m/home is permanently attached to EHU at home to keep the leisure batteries topped up (the main engine battery is not on the same circuit) I have now invested in a Ring RSC8 smart charger that I will rotate between all 3 m/home batteries to ensure that they are all 'full' and not just topped up.

on the subject of the AA - I had exceptional service when I had a collapsed wheel bearing on a m/bike away in Germany a couple of years ago and won't dream of changing - very satisfied!


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Bryandh....

We will agree to disagree, suffice to say, you pays your money you takes your choice.

Keith


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

gudlucker said:


> Bryandh....
> 
> We will agree to disagree, suffice to say, you pays your money you takes your choice.
> 
> Keith


Absolutely :wink:


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I use ctek which I connect up a day or so before I want to move.
It could be left connected all the time when on EHU as that's what they are designed for.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

With regard to to AA etc. My MH is on my 45 degree drive facing inwards therefore jump leads from another vehicle is impossible as there is no room. I pay for the service so I use it.

Dave & Jan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Is it safe to have the EHU on all the time and if so would I need a transformer (I told you all I am new to all this)

Dave & Jan


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

DJBullman said:


> Is it safe to have the EHU on all the time and if so would I need a transformer (I told you all I am new to all this)
> 
> Dave & Jan


mines on fulltime at home to keep the leisure batteries charged and a small oil filled radiator keeping the chill off, the transformer is already all built in and will be on yours too.

and don't apologise for being new, mine is only 4 moths old to me and my first and still learning


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I usually take the van for a short run out every four weeks if we aren't going anywhere. Having said that, my battery struggled this last cold spell and need jump starting from my car. So I think I will invest in a new battery as it's almost eight year old.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Sprinta said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe to have the EHU on all the time and if so would I need a transformer (I told you all I am new to all this)
> ...


Does that mean I only need an adaptor with a normal plug on one end and a connector to couple up to my electric hook up cable then plug into motor home ?

cheers

Dave & Jan :? :?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

DJBullman said:


> Does that mean I only need an adaptor with a normal plug on one end and a connector to couple up to my electric hook up cable then plug into motor home ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave & Jan :? :?


You need one of these:
Adapter 13A - 16A

Most modern motorhomes can be left plugged in on the drive for extended periods. The charger should switch to float-charge mode once the batteries are fully charged. This keeps them topped up. You need to check that the charger also charges the vehicle battery - not all motorhomes are set up this way. If yours is not, you can solve the problem by having a Battery Master fitted - search for it on here - many references.

In addition to maintaining battery charge, many of us keep a small heater switched on to prevent freezing.

Philip


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Whilst that adapter will work the cable to the 13A plug is very short and it would be difficult to ensure that it does not get wet. Water and electricity don't mix!!
You have two options:
buy all the individual parts shown for the adapter and make it up yourself with a longer piece of mains cable,
or,
buy a Site EHU cable and change the site end for a mains plug.
Which ever way you go it is a good idea to have it connected via an RCD (Residual Current Device) the same as when you connect any electrical items for use outdoors.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Whilst that adapter will work the cable to the 13A plug is very short and it would be difficult to ensure that it does not get wet


I could never get my van close enough to an indoor socket to use that lead :wink:


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think we are missing the point here InfaRed. The adapter shown in the link above is intended to be plugged into the male end of a standard 16 amp hook-up lead (normally 25 metres in length) both ends of which terminate in blue external connectors. It can then be plugged into a 13 amp domestic socket. Of course it would be unacceptable to have such a socket outdoors. In my case, I plug it into a socket in my garage, and run the hook-up cable out under the door to the motorhome.
Another option would be to have an external blue, 16 amp socket fitted to an outside wall, and supplied from a spur on the house's circuit. This would have to be done by a qualified electrician, or inspected and approved if DIY. (Amateurs are no longer permitted to carry out external cabling.)

Philip


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I have ordered one and emailed Autocruise just to clarify everything is safe to do.

Thanks for all your comments peeps  

Dave & Jan


----------

